# making seat smaller



## iamshuler (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there a way to make my saddle seat smaller? I love my saddle, but have lost weight and feel it is too big. I have seen something that is put on the swells, but don't know the name of it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If its a western saddle you could always get a seat saver or a seat cushion. It takes up some room


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Or put 3 pairs of thick pants...  

If it's a western saddle I wouldn't worry much. And as corino mentioned you can get seat-saver (I use one personally).


----------



## iamshuler (Aug 29, 2010)

I have used seat savers before. It seems like all they do is bring you up higher in the saddle.


----------



## iamshuler (Aug 29, 2010)

Three pair of pants, come on.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh now, that WAS funny shuler ;-).

You can buy a "seat shrinker" or "bump pad" to take up room. Here are a few options.
Seat Shrinker
Western Luxury Seat Cushion (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Saddle Accessories - Seats Cushions)
Seat Shrinker Equibrand (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Saddle Accessories - Seats Cushions)


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

@ iamshuler-
Don't take blatantly sarcastic things too seriously on this forum. We like to joke around a bit. Okay, a lot.

As for your original queery, take luvz2ride's advice.


----------



## iamshuler (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the info. Looks like it might work.


----------



## iamshuler (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess I was being too serious.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Oh now, that WAS funny shuler ;-).
> 
> You can buy a "seat shrinker" or "bump pad" to take up room. Here are a few options.
> Seat Shrinker
> ...


Aren't are 2nd and 3rd just seat savers?


----------



## iamshuler (Aug 29, 2010)

No, seat savers go from the swells to the cantle. Looks like these push you in front of the cantel.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

A rose by any other name....

LOL


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

OP - it depends on what you are doing. For trail riding, a seat saver is fine. However if you are doing events where you need a secure seat - I would suggest a new saddle.

Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Aren't are 2nd and 3rd just seat savers?


The second is a seat saver, but has a lot of foam padding and will take up room in the saddle. The third is the same idea as the first, just a different brand.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> A rose by any other name....
> 
> LOL


No, no it's not. The first and third link I posted are ONLY pads BEHIND your rear end. There is NOTHING "under" your seat. LOOK at the pictures...

1st link







​2nd link*.*
​


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> The second is a seat saver, but has a lot of foam padding and will take up room in the saddle. The third is the same idea as the first, just a different brand.


I wonder how the one with the foam feels under the bum. Good to know they exist.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have ridden with seat savers. They lift you off the saddle some, so the saddle feels more "shallow," but it's very cushy and comfortable.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent! I can't afford to buy a new saddle right now (had some $$ saved up and then life got in the way) and this looks like just what I need! I too have lost about 20lbs and have gone from a 16 in seat to a 14.5-15. Thanks luvs  Cause 3 pair of pants would be awfully hot!


----------

